# Larger breasts



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

A man's wife is looking into the mirror at her breasts, she says to him;
"I wish my breasts were bigger!" 
He replied "Try wiping some toilet roll between them every day!"
She asked "Will that work?"
He answered "Well it did with your arse!"


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

May be I won't try that one on the missus :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Ouch! Wait till the women on here see this :lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

ha ha . my missus didn't see the funny side :lol: :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

bigdodge said:


> Ouch! Wait till the women on here see this :lol: :lol:


 :lol: yeah I know


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love it :lol:


----------



## tom2020 (Oct 22, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------

